# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update55 [Samsung FRP,Samsung MTK,Samsung QCOM Reset efs, etc][15-08-2017]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 55 release date 15-08-2017*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0049 released.*  *What's New:* *Added:* *Samsung FRP_UFS via uart support.*  *Note: Please read help-file for steps.**Samsung MTK base simlock code read support (use ADB unlock)* *Need Root**Samsung qcom efs reset method (use reset efs Button)  without root.* *MTK new security imei Repair support.*    *Improvements:* *Improved spd imei repair.**MTK imei repair via ADB.**Samsung sprint unlock fail on some 6.x androids.**ADB methods for unsecured roots.**ADB internal functions.**All Card Firmware updated to version 2. You many need to update your card with update tool.* *Card issue on many case..* *GCPROLGCDMA**GCPROZTECDMA**GCPROHUAWEICDMA**GCPROMULTICDMA*     *Strongly* *recommend to use latest version.* *NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION.. AGAIN REMEMBER ONLY GCPRO YOU WILL ALWAYS ON TOP.*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.
Grab it while its HOT....*  *Don't forget to check GCPro update 52.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Don't forget to check GCPro update 53.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Don't forget to check GCPro update 54.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Links:* *link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

